# Marklin Information Please



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Group,

A neighbor gifted me a Marklin engine the other day! Needs a bit of clean up and a check-up of the drive train and power pick-up's. 

I would like to know a little more about this engine. 

Does anyone have any links to old catalogs (English please) or any links to a specification/ parts expansion page/ schematic?


*"Marklin 01011736" (bottom of loco)*

*"MEB 98 7505" (side of cap)*

0-4-0 configuration 


All metal (why I like Marklin) 

Looks like it has a speaker and pcb in cab roof.

One switch on the boiler backhead, one switch under the roof line.


Many Thanks for any information / leads you may have.

Regards.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Hello Jim,


I'm pretty sure it's the Marklin Maxi (Gauge 1) locomotive that came with some startersets in Europe and the USA.
Here's the English information of it on the Marklin site:  Article-No. 54413 120 volts USA "Freight Train" Maxi Starter Set

I believe the number on the bottom (01011736) is not a productnumber but the DCC decoder address.

Paul


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes - definitely an engine from a Maxi freight starter set:











However, the number at the bottom, *Marklin 01011736, is just the Marklin serial number**.
*

You might want to check with the Marklin-Digital Yahoo Group to get more information. 

I think you may need a Marklin Delta System or a DCC Central Station that can generate the Motorla formatto run this engine - I don't think it will run on DCC. 
Depends which decoder is actually inside the loco.

Knut


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

You're right Knut! Now I remember Marklin had indeed a different digital system than other modeltrain brands and not DCC.
According to the info the loco (in the set) came standard with "Marklin Delta System".
I was wrong than about the number (I did not know Marklin had such long product/serial numbers. I thought these were always 4, 5 or 6 characters at most...)

Jim, there is another forum about Marklin that could be an usefull source for information: Marklin-Users.net / Big scale


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul, 

All the LGB items I have received that were manufactured under Marklin also have that 8-digit serial number. 
The first two digits are the year, ie 01 for 2001, the rest is just a sequential serial number, different for each item. 

The old LGB used a 6-digit "OK sticker" which had the month and year of production encoded; there was no serial number on those items as such. 
Every car manufactured in a specific month and year had the same 6-digit number. 

I don't know anything about the Delta system but there is information on the net.


----------



## SoCalJimH (Dec 9, 2009)

Paul and Knut,

That's the one!! Thanks for the information!

I'll poke around the web sites this evening.

Looks like I may have to dig up a Marklin Delta transformer. (have to read more on this though...)

Again, Thanks for the links!!

Jim


----------

